# Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

					Der Hauptgrund für gestohlene Passwörter sind nicht etwa Sicherheitslücken auf Servern, sondern die Nutzer selbst. Immer wieder wählen Nutzer im Internet unsichere Passwörter, die es Hackern nicht besonders schwer machen. Splash-Data hat die Passwörter veröffentlicht, die im Jahre 2012 am öftesten genutzt werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*


----------



## XmuhX (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Tja, da sieht man mal wie sehr der Stanbybetrieb des Hirns im digitalen Zeitalter verbreitet ist!


----------



## sahvg (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

123456 ist nicht sicher? fuuuuuuuuuck ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

"1-2-3-4-5? Nur ein Idiot würde diese Kombination für seinen Koffer verwenden!"


----------



## Jimini (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Dabei könnte man beispielsweise aus "ashley" so schnell ein sicheres Passwort machen..."4$hL3y".

MfG Jimini


----------



## XT1024 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



sahvg schrieb:


> 123456 ist nicht sicher?


Überraschung! Wenn ich schon ein universelles PW benutze, dann doch wenigstens EIN etwas komplizierteres?! Gegen Gedächtnislücken helfen Passwortmanager.
KeePass ist schon praktisch, auch wenn ich meine Bankdaten dort doch nicht hinterlege.  

Und für Uninspirierte hier eine kleine Auswahl möglicher PWs 


> KQd73iDJcTYQb0jyClLQ
> wAZX4wwa9a1RNvUudZvp
> HGzY38Vpq7LErX5XLXbI
> 7JWNWkfCwPcgLrdQ7yGE
> ...


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Also ich verwende LastPass (Kostenlose Version ist völlig ausreichend). Muss mir nix mehr merken, kann die abstraktesten PWDs verwenden und kann sie alle komplett verschlüsselt überall wo ich Zugriff aufs Netz habe auch nutzen. In Zeiten wie diesen muss man keine so simplen oder immer dieselben PWDs mehr verwenden, aus Angst man könnte ja eines vergessen... - https://lastpass.com/


----------



## Coeckchen (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

rofl ich hab auch eines davon bei meinem W-Lan verwendet  naja am sichersten wird wohl sein

diauwrzwapot381jf7a72k85qß2 oder so xP aber sowas kann sich doch kein mensch merken ._.


----------



## Dolomedes (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



Coeckchen schrieb:


> rofl ich hab auch eines davon bei meinem W-Lan verwendet  naja am sichersten wird wohl sein
> 
> diauwrzwapot381jf7a72k85qß2 oder so xP aber sowas kann sich doch kein mensch merken ._.



Klar kann man sich 16 Zeichen merken , auch für mehrere alles übungssache.
Gib sie halt öfter ein anstatt zu speichern das klappt prime am besten machst 4er Gruppen die kannst du dann mischen wenn du erstmal 2 oder 3 16ner kennst.

~5T


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



Coeckchen schrieb:


> diauwrzwapot381jf7a72k85qß2 oder so xP aber sowas kann sich doch kein mensch merken ._.


 
Also ich habe für meine TrueCrypt-Verschlüsselten Daten ein Passwort mit 22 Stellen, einschließlich Groß/Kleinschreibung, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen und kann mir das problemlos merken - so problemlos, dass ich es nichtmal irgendwo notiert habe außer in meinem Schädel.

Die Kunst ist es, ein PW zu finden das zwar sehr sicher ist gegen äußere Attacken, aber für den Besitzer trotzdem sehr leicht zu merken ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> "1-2-3-4-5? Nur ein Idiot würde diese Kombination für seinen Koffer verwenden!"



Ich hätte 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1 genommen, da kommen die Diebe nie drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer den ganzen Aufwand scheut darf sich nicht wundern wenn permanent die Daten schneller verbreitet werden wie in der Paarungszeit von Karnickel


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Juhu. Mein Passwort ist unter den Top 10  Jetzt fühl ich mich großartig.

(scherz)


----------



## Schokomonster (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



> 5. qwerty


Da hat mich das deutsche Tastaturlayout ja nochmal gerettet

Zumindest auf Seiten wo mir mein Account nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Ich habe 2 Bankkarten, und habe mir bis heute noch nicht einmal die Geheimzahl für die 2. Karte gemerkt.

Heutzutage braucht man eine große Liste mit Zugangsdaten für alles Mögliche, Bank, Foren, Händler, u.s.w.
Ein "Fluch" der modernen Zeit. Meine Passwörter sind sicher, aber ich habe 3-4 Kombinationen, mehr nicht.
Ich weiß, es ist riskant, wenn die Passwörter öfter verwendet werden.
Trotzdem werde ich mir keine PW-Liste erstellen. Das ist mir viel zu umständlich...


----------



## locojens (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Ich nutze immer das höchst komplizierte PW:   123456 oder wenn es nur 5 stellen gibt 12345 ... ! Das ist doch sicher genug, und für meinen facebook-account inkl. live-Cam in jeder Ecke der Wohnung nutze ich das PW: admin ... das hat mir mein D-Link Router empfohlen! Die PIN für meinen elektronischen Perso ist übrigens 110112, Das ist doch sicher oder ?

LOL @T: Also auch wenn die Liste da eher aus dem Ami-Land zu stammen scheint ... wer nutzt bitte solche Pisswörter äh Passwörter?


----------



## XT1024 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist riskant, wenn die Passwörter öfter verwendet werden.
> Trotzdem werde ich mir keine PW-Liste erstellen. Das ist mir viel zu umständlich...


 Und ein PW Manager ist keine Möglichkeit? Unsicherer als PWs mehrfach zu verwenden wird's schon nicht sein 
KeePass bringt 'ne Menge Komfort mit, wenn es mal richtig eingerichtet ist.


----------



## plaGGy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



Jimini schrieb:


> Dabei könnte man beispielsweise aus "ashley" so schnell ein sicheres Passwort machen..."4$hL3y".
> 
> MfG Jimini



This is 1337!

"letmein" finde ich gut 

Im Grunde reicht alles mit Großbuchstabe, Kleinbuchstabe und Zahl, 8 stellig.
Macht 9,807971461541688693493420973762e+55 mögliche Kombinationen wenn man es per Bruteforce probiert 

Wobei ich da auch nicht unbedingt "Passw0rd" nehmen würde 

Aber die meisten PW werden eh durch die Unsicherheit der Server-Verschlüsselung, nicht verschlüsselte TXT-Dateien mit Nutzerdaten, oder durch Social Engineering geklaut.
ich machs inzwischen so, das ich ein superpasswort für meinen mailkorb habe und den Rest einfach immer wieder per Passwort Resett solange im FF speicher, bis er sich selbst den Cache löscht .
Zumindest bei den Trillionen-Foren und kleinen Internetshops, wie ich mal was per Überweisung gekauft habe.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



locojens schrieb:


> wer nutzt bitte solche Pisswörter äh Passwörter?


^^ Menschen die mit Absicht einfache PW wollen.
Kommt ja immer darauf an, was man damit schützt`

Beispiel: Ich wurde gebeten, für einen Browser Game-Spieler den Account zu sitten. Rate mal, was dass PW war? ^^



XT1024 schrieb:


> Und ein PW Manager ist keine Möglichkeit?


Natürlich...aber der nutzt mir nichts, wenn ich die 2. Geheimzahl für meine Karte nicht weiß, oder wenn ich an einem anderen PC bin.


----------



## XD-User (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



> 5. qwerty


Mensch nen Linkin Park Song als PW  Deutsches Tastaturlayout FTW 

Dann sollte man doch einen längeren nehmen 
Naja, meine Passwörter habe ich in meinem Kopf, oder wenn dann noch auf einem kleinen geheimen versteckten Zettel.


----------



## locojens (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



plaGGy schrieb:


> This is 1337!
> 
> "letmein" finde ich gut
> 
> Wobei ich da auch nicht unbedingt "Passw0rd" nehmen würde


 
Dann verwenden wir ab heute halt "p455W0rd". LÖL


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Platz 0.) Der Accountname


----------



## locojens (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



ZAM schrieb:


> Platz 0.) Der Accountname


 

Also hast du als unser aller Wartungsdrohne "ZAM" als PW. ?

PS: War ein flacher Scherz, ich weiss!


----------



## PunkPuster (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Ja mann!!!!!!
Eins meiner Passwörter hats in die Top3 geschafft. Ein hoch auf meine Kreativität! :


----------



## Torsley (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

bei "monkey" musste ich schon irgendwie lachen.


----------



## RESEYER (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Ich vermisse da eins in den Top-Ten: "admin"


----------



## Spinal (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



RESEYER schrieb:


> Ich vermisse da eins in den Top-Ten: "admin"


 
Oder "root" 

Ich habe mittlerweile ein kleines Notizbuch mit allen Passwörtern. Wenn das wegkommt, bin ich ne arme Sau 
Ich habe mir so eine art Pool angelegt, mit mehreren Wörtern und Zahlen. Diese kombiniere ich und setze am Ende ein Sonderzeichen. Damit muss ich mir nicht soooo viel merken, habe aber überall unterschiedliche und halbwegs sichere Passwörter. Allerdings vertut man sich auch schnell mal 

bye
Spinal


----------



## matti30 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

hm, ich vermisse P*e*n*i*s* in der Passwortliste 

dass das zensiert wird... tz


----------



## Timsu (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



matti30 schrieb:


> hm, ich vermisse P*e*n*i*s* in der Passwort Liste


Fehler: Dein Passwort ist zu kurz


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Ein Tipp für uns Videospieler: 
Um sich auch längere Passwörter merken zu können, kann man die Informationen "chunken". D.h. dass man Buchstaben-Gruppen bildet. Wenn man Videospiele als Hobby hat, könnte man z.B. mehrere Spiele nehmen und diese jeweils mit 3 oder 4 Buchstaben und Zahlen abkürzen (wie es auch üblich ist).
Mögliche Gruppen wären zum Beispiel: CoD4, BF3, WoT oder CS1.6.
Daraus könnte folgendes Passwort entstehen: *WoTCS1.6BF3CoD4*
15 Stellen, Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Sonderzeichen und Zahlen. Und obendrein super easy zu merken  Einfach seine 3-4 Lieblingsspiele nehmen und diese in einer beliebigen Reihenfolge aneinanderketten, dann wirds noch einfacher 

EDIT: Übrigens kann man so auch sehr schnell das Passwort wechseln bzw. sich auch neue Passwörter leicht merken. Und wenn sich die Lieblingsspiele ändern, ist das eine prima Gelegenheit auch seine Passwörter zu ändern


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Der Name des Ehepartners oder des Haustieres ist nicht dabei?? Das wundert mich aber  

Das 123456 nicht sicher ist weiss eigentlich jeder aber wie stehts mit 0987654321 ???


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Meine Empfehlung:

KeePass Password Safe 

Speichert Login-Daten und Passwörter übersichtlich und gut verschlüsselt mit einem Master-Passwort. Sinn: Nur noch ein etwas komplexeres Masterpasswort merken (z.B. einen ganzen Satz) und nie wieder Probleme mit Passwörtern haben. Ich speichere die verschlüsselte Datenbank (is ne Datei) auf meinem Webserver und hab somit meine Passwörter auch immer zur Hand, wenn ich an nem fremden Rechner bin. Dafür nutze ich KeepassDroid (für Android).


----------



## D00msday (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ein Tipp für uns Videospieler:
> Um sich auch längere Passwörter merken zu können, kann man die Informationen "chunken". D.h. dass man Buchstaben-Gruppen bildet. Wenn man Videospiele als Hobby hat, könnte man z.B. mehrere Spiele nehmen und diese jeweils mit 3 oder 4 Buchstaben und Zahlen abkürzen (wie es auch üblich ist).
> Mögliche Gruppen wären zum Beispiel: CoD4, BF3, WoT oder CS1.6.
> Daraus könnte folgendes Passwort entstehen: *WoTCS1.6BF3CoD4*
> ...



Was hast du denn so für Lieblingsspiele ;D


----------



## Jimini (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Ist ist zudem keine schlechte Idee, sich komplizierte Passwörter zu erstellen und diese schlicht und einfach aufzuschreiben - auf Papier, versteht sich. Dieses Dokument heftet man dann irgendwo ab, wo man es nicht direkt findet. Gegen diese Methode sind alle Viren und Trojaner dieser Welt machtlos.

MfG Jimini


----------



## kero81 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*

Ich machs oft so das ich das als Pw nehme was gerade so vor mir steht. Nudelsalat, West (die Kippen)... Aber nur bei unwichtigen Sachen wie z.b. ein PW für nen Gameserver oder so.  Wichtige Sachen werden mit nem Generator erstellt.



Jimini schrieb:


> Ist ist zudem keine schlechte Idee, sich  komplizierte Passwörter zu erstellen und diese schlicht und einfach  aufzuschreiben - auf Papier, versteht sich. Dieses Dokument heftet man  dann irgendwo ab, wo man es nicht direkt findet. Gegen diese Methode  sind alle Viren und Trojaner dieser Welt machtlos.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Mein kleines schlaues Buch steckt zwischen den DVD Hüllen.


----------



## noxious (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



Schnitzl schrieb:


> Also ich verwende LastPass (Kostenlose Version ist völlig ausreichend). Muss mir nix mehr merken, kann die abstraktesten PWDs verwenden und kann sie alle komplett verschlüsselt überall wo ich Zugriff aufs Netz habe auch nutzen. In Zeiten wie diesen muss man keine so simplen oder immer dieselben PWDs mehr verwenden, aus Angst man könnte ja eines vergessen... - https://lastpass.com/


 Ist das dann nicht sehr verlockend für Hacker bei Lastpass einzusteigen?
Da sind immerhin eine Menge Zugangsdaten auf einem Haufen, quasi wie ein Golddepot in einer Bank.


----------



## Nasenbaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



noxious schrieb:


> Ist das dann nicht sehr verlockend für Hacker bei Lastpass einzusteigen?
> Da sind immerhin eine Menge Zugangsdaten auf einem Haufen, quasi wie ein Golddepot in einer Bank.


Angeblich findet die Ver- und Entschlüsselung ausschließlich auf dem Client-System statt. Dadurch könnte man auch mit Man-in-the-middle Attacken nicht das Master-Passwort ergattern. Dazu müsste das Clientsystem dann schon infiziert sein. Aber dann sind Passwörter im Zweifel ohnehin nutzlos, falls ein Trojaner mit Keylogger usw. die Passwörter beim Eingaben abgreift und Zwischenablagen etc. überwacht.

Also wenn auf deren Servern tatsächlich nur gut verschlüsselte Daten liegen, dann ist das prinzipiell sicher. Andererseits weiß man natürlich nie, ob denen doch mal ein Fehler unterläuft und die Verschlüsselung bspw. angreifbar implementiert wurde. Wobei ich denke/hoffe, dass die da gut geprüfte fertige Bibliotheken nutzen, die Verschlüsselungstechniken bereitstellen.

Alternativ geht halt auch die lokale, Datei-basierte Variante mittels Keepass (siehe meinen vorherigen Post).


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich habe für meine TrueCrypt-Verschlüsselten Daten ein Passwort mit 22 Stellen, einschließlich Groß/Kleinschreibung, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen und kann mir das problemlos merken - so problemlos, dass ich es nichtmal irgendwo notiert habe außer in meinem Schädel.


 
Und dann haust du dir mal irgendwo den Kopf an und weg ist alles.


----------



## Jimini (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die 25 häufigsten Passwörter im Jahr 2012*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich habe für meine TrueCrypt-Verschlüsselten Daten ein Passwort mit 22 Stellen, einschließlich Groß/Kleinschreibung, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen und kann mir das problemlos merken - so problemlos, dass ich es nichtmal irgendwo notiert habe außer in meinem Schädel.


 Da halte ich mit meinem 4096-Bit-Keyfile dagegen 

Was Notizbücher angeht: die sind natürlich sehr sicher. Nur sieht man leider immer wieder, dass Leute die dann mit sich herumschleppen. Allein bei meinem Job in einem Uni-Rechenzentrum kam das regelmäßig vor, dass User ihr Notizbüchlein rausholten um ihre Anmeldedaten nachzuschlagen...das ist der Alptraum eines jeden Admins.

MfG Jimini


----------

